#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Apresentação e Informações sobre o Cache MARA !!!

## RafaelDnBR

Olá a todos amigos do Under - Linux.

A DnBR Telecom está representando a Solução CacheMARA no Brasil, e este fórum serve de canal para discussão, a todos os usuários bem como pedir informações sobre o CacheMARA.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Mais sobre o CacheMARA .

Solução de cache de liderança em varios países, e agora presente no Brasil.

- Mais alto desempenho em um único appliance no mercado (XL com 3,5 Gbps de largura de banda do cliente típico).
- Seis diferentes tamanhos para vários cenários de XS (60 Mbps) para XXL (3,5 Gbps).
- Alta performance no mercado ISP; 

CacheMARA oferece uma largura de banda cliente Gbps ou mais por rack unidade de altura (aplicação de modelos L, XL e XXL). Mais alta performance e redundância máxima com mínimo espaço em rack. Maior capacidade de armazenamento em cache no mercado: XXL modelo com 66 TB de armazenamento em cache em um único dispositivo. Modelos L, XL, XXL, com maior densidade de armazenamento de cache por unidade de rack no mercado. 

- Alta escalabilidade e fácil de clustering permitindo a construção de grandes conjuntos de CacheMARAs:
 
Exemplo: um cluster com 10 x XXL chega a 35 Gbps de largura de banda cliente típico e oferece uma capacidade total de armazenamento de cache de 660 TB. Comunicação do cluster de cache garante que o mesmo objeto não é armazenada emvários nós. Objetos podem ser obtidos a partir de outros nós do cluster em vez de baixá-los da Internet.

- Excelentes relatórios detalhados e de recursos de monitoramento.
- Monitoramento em modo real-time em temperatura de HD`s e processadores, assim como saúde e uso dos HDD´s.
- Gráficos de Rede Ethernet (entrada, saída, ambos) e em real-time.- Gráficos detalhados HTTP, como porcentagem de Banda Salva e Hit´s em Cache e em real-time.
- Relatórios de objetos mais acessados detalhadamente.
- Entre outros vários relatórios.
- Solução inovadora e de baixo custo em cache no mercado, agora no Brasil.
- Combinação de cache HTTP e P2P em uma única solução.
- Maior garantia de banda ao cliente com minimo de consumo.

Aos amigos que já possuem a solução podemos usar este fórum para tirar algumas dúvidas e verificar sempre se todos os sites estão fazendo o Caching correto.

----------


## JonasMT

falta o mais importante.. VALOR

----------


## pinhais

> falta o mais importante.. VALOR



Tambem tenho interesse...

----------


## Silvio

[QUOTE=RafaelDnBR;624655]Mais sobre o CacheMARA .


- Solução inovadora e de baixo custo em cache no mercado, agora no Brasil.
- Combinação de cache HTTP e P2P em uma única solução.
- Maior garantia de banda ao cliente com minimo de consumo.

Todos a espera por valores ! Inclusive eu.

----------


## emanochio

Hummm??

E??

Valor??? 
Quantos meses para teste?

----------


## iorijanete

qual o valor amigo?

----------


## edsaboia

Pessoal depende para quantos Megas vcs querem o servidor, no meu caso aqui eu comprei a licença para 125 Megas custou 4.600 Euros algo em torno de 11.300,00 reais...ai tem mais o imposto de renda que é 17% que no meu caso ficou em torno de 2.000,00 , depois disso por ano vc paga 18% desse valor, realmente é um cache Profissional de alta qualidade.

Abraço.

----------


## edsaboia

Só lembrando que o Mara é um Software alemão.

----------


## JonasMT

Esses 125mb é de trafego entrando no cache ou saindo dele?

Aqui nao preciso mais que 10mbps entrando... Se tiver teste free até tenho interesse

----------


## edcomrocha

Com certeza é trafego entrando, so que é o trafego que passa pela porta 80 logico.

Ajudei um camarada aqui a por pra rodar na rede dele ontem, de inicio tudo beleza.

Vamos jogar em nossa rede aqui tambem, só estou esperando o patrao pagar.

O Rafael é bem atencioso, deu uma grande ajuda nas configuraçoes.

Por enquanto nota mil.

----------


## JonasMT

O problema é pegar sem ao menos testar...

----------


## edsaboia

Amigo se vc pesquisar sobre o maracache vc vai ver que dispensa comentários, procure falar com quem usa aqui no Brasil e verá que realmente não tem motivos para querer testar.

Abraço.

----------


## edcomrocha

O Rafael pode informar melhor, mais se nao me engano existe um perido de 14 dias.

----------


## edsaboia

Não tem mais periodo para teste no Brasil.

----------


## JonasMT

A meu amigo, ele pode até fazer chover ouro. Infelizmente nao compro nada sem testar...

----------


## edcomrocha

Bom disso eu nao sabia.

Segue um print, desde a hora que colocamos pra rodar ontem.

----------


## JonasMT

Ed grato pela screen mais infelizmente nao deu pra identificar praticamente nada. Se puder postar ela em resu melhor e algum site de hospedagem agradeço.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Amigos, lamento não ter respondido antes, os admins do fórum NAO PERMITEM que usamos esse fórum para vendas, e até para melhor atendermos quem quiser saber sobre VALORES, POR FAVOR, enviem email's para :

[email protected] ( contato comercial )
ou
[email protected] ( contato técnico )

Respondendo as perguntas :

A Mara Systems não permite mais o período TRIAL ( não era teste, era compromisso de compra ) de 14 dias, porém eu sou CLIENTE da solução CacheMARA e também sou PROVEDOR, ai aos INTERESSADOS em compra, agendem com o COMERCIAL, que podemos fazer uma demonstração com o MEU CacheMARA em ação, para vocês verem como é o Cache.

Posso lhes adiantar que o CacheMARA é TOTALMENTE transparente, você faz o QUE QUISER nela, desde a configuração do IP DA PLACA, até qual o tamanho do objeto a ser cacheado.

Você tem os LOGS, que você acompanha TUDO O QUE SE PASSA NO CACHE, isso em TEMPO REAL, ou diário/semanal/mensal/anual. Dá pra saber os sites mais trafegados no dia/mes/ano/tempo-real. Bem como saber QUANTO VEIO DO CACHE e quanto veio da internet.

Quaisquer dúvidas pode enviar para o Comercial, que ele irá lhes atender com todas as informações.

Aos já clientes, estou dando suporte para o CacheMARA , bem como tirando dúvidas, qualquer coisa enviem email para [email protected] . 

Grato a todos.

----------


## Vanduir

> O problema é pegar sem ao menos testar...


Compra a versão 60MB e testa faz q nem todos, ate hj não tenho de que reclamar so tive que agrader ao cara q me endico, uso o Mara cache pouco menos de 3 meses se te falar a nota q dou pro sistema: = Nota 10 ++++
tenho consumo de 34MB de link, trafego da saida tem horas q bate 52MB
sem falar que os videos do youtube (youtube ta limitado vc sabem ne ?) carrega super rapido.

----------


## Vanduir

> A meu amigo, ele pode até fazer chover ouro. Infelizmente nao compro nada sem testar...


me diz uma coisa quando vc comprou o primeiro NANO ou primeiro ROCKET eles mandaram de graça pra vc testa?????????????????????????

----------


## Vanduir

> Ed grato pela screen mais infelizmente nao deu pra identificar praticamente nada. Se puder postar ela em resu melhor e algum site de hospedagem agradeço.


Segue print com melhor resolução (nas prints era cedo não tinha ainda muito trafego) 
mais da pra vc entender.Anexo 36381Anexo 36382

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Aff Vanduir, esse pessoal aq da minha cidade é mto fominha velho, o seu tá top hein, o meu pelo tráfego q tem tá dando 35-40%, tbem meu uso é de 25mb.

Porém o normal é 40-50%.

Tá fazendo transparente ja ?

----------


## RafaelDnBR

> A meu amigo, ele pode até fazer chover ouro. Infelizmente nao compro nada sem testar...


Jonas, o máximo que posso fazer em caso dos possíveis INTERESSADOS EM COMPRA, é mostrar o MEU CacheMARA em produção, eu sei que se você pudesse testar seria mais facil pra VOCÊ e PRA MIM também não é ?

Como não tem mais testes, entre em contato com o [email protected] que o Carlos tem todas as informações, inclusive valores, mais sobre a Appliance, e até agendamento para Webinar para você ver a Appliance em ação.

Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

> me diz uma coisa quando vc comprou o primeiro NANO ou primeiro ROCKET eles mandaram de graça pra vc testa?????????????????????????



Amigo aprende a usar o quot, pois vc esta gerando flood desnecessario e outra nano e rocket mais que difundido no mercado brasileiro, e investimento nao passa de 250,00

Se maluco pagou quase 20k nos 120mb suponho que 60mb nao saia por menos de 10k

Totalmente inviavel para a realidade de mais de 80% dos provedor do brasil.

Sim sei do youtube e nao é de hj, tanto é que ja perdi cliente por causa desse novo sistema de [email protected] deles. Vai explicar isso para um inclusao

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Jonas, o Youtube na verdade é nosso amigo, tenho 40-50% de cache nele, aumento o troughput para os clientes, e todos veem videos com boa qualidade, RECOMENDANDO nosso serviço.

Com o CacheMARA, não tive problemas com o HTML5, nem com nada do youtube/facebook.

----------


## Vanduir

> Amigo aprende a usar o quot, pois vc esta gerando flood desnecessario e outra nano e rocket mais que difundido no mercado brasileiro, e investimento nao passa de 250,00
> 
> Se maluco pagou quase 20k nos 120mb suponho que 60mb nao saia por menos de 10k
> 
> Totalmente inviavel para a realidade de mais de 80% dos provedor do brasil.
> 
> Sim sei do youtube e nao é de hj, tanto é que ja perdi cliente por causa desse novo sistema de [email protected] deles. Vai explicar isso para um inclusao



com todas as taxas fico R$ 8.424,31 

Valor exato q pague na licença:  Modelo:CacheMARA XS 60 Mbps€ 2,569 EUROSR$ 5,910 Reais

----------


## Vanduir

> Amigo aprende a usar o quot, pois vc esta gerando flood desnecessario e outra nano e rocket mais que difundido no mercado brasileiro, e investimento nao passa de 250,00
> 
> Se maluco pagou quase 20k nos 120mb suponho que 60mb nao saia por menos de 10k
> 
> Totalmente inviavel para a realidade de mais de 80% dos provedor do brasil.
> 
> Sim sei do youtube e nao é de hj, tanto é que ja perdi cliente por causa desse novo sistema de [email protected] deles. Vai explicar isso para um inclusao


as veses ate acho bom provedores q não envestem em Software ou Hardware q realmente funciona, por assim tem mais espaço pra quem realmente investe pensendo na qualidade para nosso cliente...

----------


## luizbe

Qual servidor é mais apropriado para o XS 60Mb ?
Um que não falte mas que também não fique sobrando demais.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

> Qual servidor é mais apropriado para o XS 60Mb ?
> Um que não falte mas que também não fique sobrando demais.


Luiz, peça para o Carlos ( [email protected] ) em email, que ele te explica melhor, mas um DUAL-CORE , 4GB RAM e 1 HD 2TB é suficiente para a versão XXS-60. Essa é a Recomendação Mínima. Claro que você pode ( e recomendamos ) por uma máquina melhor, porém com este hardware você já roda a versão 60MB.

Entre em contato via e-mail se tiver mais interesse que responderemos melhor.

Valeu !!!

----------


## luizbe

Rafael, depois que postei percebi que tinha recebido um email seu.
O Software tem que ser muito bom mesmo , pois exige muito pouco do hardware.

----------


## Vanduir

> Rafael, depois que postei percebi que tinha recebido um email seu.
> O Software tem que ser muito bom mesmo , pois exige muito pouco do hardware.


Pois e, isso mesmo, ja os cache q tem por ai precisa fazer raid monte de coisa (quando da pau em um unico HD vc perde tudo q tem em cache ja com o maracache vc so perde o cache q tinha nakele unico HD), ja com o mara ele monta tudo sosinho e não precisa muito da makina, estou rodando aki em um PC i7 DDR3 24gb mais e porq estava pensando em colocar um proxy deses q vc ja deve ter visto aki no under, mais quando me recomendaram o mara, fiquei bobo de ver q não precisa de uma makina tão robusta pra rodar, hj o makina q tenho aki segundo as recomendações minimas do desenvolvedor da pra rodar a versão 500MB, rsrs

----------


## JonasMT

> as veses ate acho bom provedores q não envestem em Software ou Hardware q realmente funciona, por assim tem mais espaço pra quem realmente investe pensendo na qualidade para nosso cliente...


Me explica pq um provedor que tem apenas 100 cliente "nó cego nao falta" com taxas de link dedicado, scm, funcionarios e afins ainda vá se dar ao trabalho de gastar 6k em cache?

Como ja falei é fora da realidade de 80% dos provedores nacional.

Se VC tem APENAS 100 CLIENTES e FEZ TODO ESSE ENVESTIMENTO parabens. Mas garanto que nao tem familia para sustentar.

Logo nao venha querer ser o dono da verdade da realidades que vc nao conhece.

resume: deixa ser ista

----------


## luizbe

Jonas, se for pra pagar Thunder e Speed eu acho que compensa mais pagar o Mara, pois pelos relatos nacionais e internacionais, ele resolve o problema e ponto.
Usei aqui o speedBUG mas desanimei, pagar R$200 por Mês para ter uma jeba que dá pau e não deixa meus clientes dormirem feliz é complicado.

----------


## RCINFONET

> Compra a versão 60MB e testa faz q nem todos, ate hj não tenho de que reclamar so tive que agrader ao cara q me endico, uso o Mara cache pouco menos de 3 meses se te falar a nota q dou pro sistema: = Nota 10 ++++
> tenho consumo de 34MB de link, trafego da saida tem horas q bate 52MB
> sem falar que os videos do youtube (youtube ta limitado vc sabem ne ?) carrega super rapido.


Amigo vanduir, entao no youtube ele tem um bom rendimento?..mas nao acontece de travar videos??...usei thunder cache um tempo e tinha muita dor de cabeca com youtube e videos da globo.com

----------


## edsaboia

Aqui na minha empresa estou usando o MaraCache 125 Mega...ele é perfeito, precisei de uma ajuda no inicio para configurar, o Rafael me ajudou e pronto...tudo rodando, pra quem quer um cache Profissional ai esta a soluçao, agora nao venha falar que quer fazer teste q é caro e blá blá blá, se acha caro entao nao fale mau q nao tem uma versão de teste...nao existe nada caro, existe o valor justo pelo produto que se compra e o maraCache pelo uq ele faz é muito mais barato que muito cache que cheguei a testar, entao caro nao é.

Abraço

----------


## edsaboia

ahh esqueci de falar...entre servidor pra rodar o MaraCache e o Software com impostos e tudo gastei algo em torno de 25.000,00

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, se for pra pagar Thunder e Speed eu acho que compensa mais pagar o Mara, pois pelos relatos nacionais e internacionais, ele resolve o problema e ponto.
> Usei aqui o speedBUG mas desanimei, pagar R$200 por Mês para ter uma jeba que dá pau e não deixa meus clientes dormirem feliz é complicado.


Pois é atualmente estou com speedr com plano mensal de 99,90 = 2000 conexoes, mas é pq nao existe plano de 1000 pois ja me atenderia perfeitamente.

O problema do MARA é inviavel tirar 5k do bolso para pagar um cache com apenas 100 clientes na rede...

Até mesmo pelo valor elevado deve ser o CACHE. Mas infelizmente fora da minha realidade.

Vou continuar acompanhando o topico mais a titulo de curiosidade

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Entao Jonas, entendo a dificuldade sua, levantar essa grana de uma vez é complicado mesmo, porém a licensa é válida pra 5 anos... Faça as contas.

Veja quanto vale para se dormir tranquilo, sem se preocupar com Youtube, globo, facebook, sites do governo, ACELERAR a navegação do cliente...

Já temos tanta coisa pra se preocupar, o Cache não deveria ser mais uma.

Porém quando estiver ao seu alcançe então quem sabe ?

Abraços.

----------


## edsaboia

o Rafael disse tudo.

----------


## luizbe

Jonas eu não discordo de você que realmente para 100 clientes é "Difícil" , não impossível.
o Fator é que eu até desativei o cache aqui da rede usei o speedR e o supercache, mas devido aos N probleminhas e até algumas percas de cliente e como eu tenho link sobrando na maior parte do dia preferi desligar o cache, ando até pensando em instalar um Squid apenas no freeBSD mas já andei dando uma sondada na internet e os "Probleminhas" aparecem também no squid puro (só para cachear sites simples, nada dinâmico).

Tenho interesse em comprar o Mara mas vou ir juntando aos poucos e depois invisto.. tenho o $ para comprar porém não vou gastar ainda mais com essa economia louca de hoje em dia.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Luiz, você tem o mais difícil que é o"pagode" pra pagar a appliance.

Sendo sincero, eu posso ter link a 2 reais que mesmo assim não tiro o CacheMARA da rede nem por decreto, um detalhe que eu também não tinha noção, era a aceleração para o cliente, isso eu senti nas ruas com os clientes elogiando.

As grandes operadoras tem nós de cache em tudo quanto e cidade pra justamente acelerar a percepção de velocidade para o cliente final mesmo tendo link FREE ( PTT, Google cache, akamai) eles tem vários nós de cache.

Agende uma demonstração com o Carlos ([email protected] ), ou comigo mesmo aí você tira suas conclusões .

Abraços.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Alguem sabe informar a quanto tempo esta no mercado o cache mara?

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Rapaz, não sei o quanto tempo, porém um dos Developers é o Adrian Chadd, que foi o cara que fez o Storeurl_rewriter para o Squid, e também como fazer cache das atualizações do windows no Squid, isso acho que em 2007 ou 2008.

Porém ao fazer isso em um projeto OPEN SOURCE = Squid, ele postou no fórum do squid como fazer os storeurl_rewriter e também como fazer atualizações do windows, seguindo a GPL ( estilo dai de graça o que recebeu de graça )

Fora isso a Mara Systems é um dos patrocinadores ativos do Squid.

Dai depois disso veio o pessoal do Brasil pegou essas técnicas, empacotaram e estão ai vendendo cache...

----------


## edsaboia

Mais uma vez o Rafael falou Tudo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## luizbe

me parece que o speedR é um plagion do cachevideos.com ou estou errado?
toda vez que sai atualização para o cachevideos o speedR tambem lança atualização.. alguem aí mais percebeu isso? ou só eu?

----------


## wesleydialmeida

nao entendi sobre o youtube limitado, vc pode explicar

----------


## DanielVieceli775

> me parece que o speedR é um plagion do cachevideos.com ou estou errado?
> toda vez que sai atualização para o cachevideos o speedR tambem lança atualização.. alguem aí mais percebeu isso? ou só eu?


tbm notei isso....

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> nao entendi sobre o youtube limitado, vc pode explicar


Antes o youtube carregava de muito mais rápido do que ultimamente, aparentemente estão limitando a velocidade.

----------


## luizbe

na verdade agora carrega de acordo que você vai vendo o video.
por isso agora os caches estão pirando ..
um video , 20 partes..
e as vezes uma parte esta em um host que sua conexão é mais devagar até lá..

----------


## RafaelDnBR

É gente o YOUTUBE/GOOGLE , na verdade são espertos.

O que ocorre agora é que o vídeo é subdividido em partes, ou seja ele carrega uma porcentagem por vez, até porque muitos videos nao assistimos até o final, as vezes assistimos somente o comecinho, as vezes só uma parte do meio, outra vez até o final.

E cada pedaço pode ser pego de um servidor , deve ser pra melhorar a carga, o google pensa e muito na QUALIDADE para o cliente final.

Porém quem tem o CacheMARA passou essa sem nenhum problema, só fiquei sabendo disso por notar mesmo no video que so carrega em partes, e também quando adotaram o HTML5 eu só fiquei sabendo pq várias pessoas começaram reclamar de seus caches que não estavam fazendo cache do youtube, videos cortando etc, eu não passei por este problema, pois o CacheMARA tem atualização praticamente toda semana.

Quanto ao SpeedR ser plágio ou não, é complicado saber, porém o desenvolvedor disse em uma "carta aberta" que é tudo feito a partir do 0, sem plágio. Como não conheço o CacheVídeos, nem vou opinar.

Abraços.

----------


## luizbe

Rafael, tô apertando as contas aqui e brevemente espero fazer parte da familia Mara.

Mas cá pra nós qual a mágica de rodar ele no PenDrive? é assim mesmo? se for assim deve ser o "pulo do gato" em cache pois não armazena nada nele só roda o sistema..
diz aí..

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Luiz, não tem mágica, e sim otimização no sistema pra poder rodar num simples pen-drive.

E vamos pensar, se você usa o pen-drive, você não está gastando recursos da placa mãe, correto ? Você pode instalar em um HD para o sistema, não tem problema, mas prefiro MUITO instalar em um Pen Drive, pois esse não sai do lugar, e é mais confiável memória flash do que hd.

Porém Luiz, o CacheMARA tem muita otimização, mas muita mesmo, o linux que vem embarcado é todo customizado, e só tem os comandos que o sistema vai utilizar mesmo, que não dão 20. Utilizam nf-hipac, e outras técnicas, além de o sistema exigir pouco dos hdd's, o que sobra mais espaço para leitura/escrita.

Fora Drivers, customizações e outras coisas a mais. 

Inclusive a MaraSystems, clama ser o MAIOR Cache em um único gabinete do mercado, Gabinete 4U consegue armazenar 66TB de dados e processar 5GB de link, podendo dar forward em até 20GB de pacotes. Agora imagina um cluster desse com 10 CacheMARA ?

50GB de link + 660TB de armazenamento + pesquisa em todos para ver se tem os objetos, imagina a economia ???

Família Mara foi boa rsrsrs, mas pode vir sim que você vai se surpreender.

Abraços

----------


## EribertoTorres

Fazendo as contas ele sai mais barato que muitos caches sim.

Se você pegar 5K por 5 anos, seria equivalente a pagar 200 mensais por 4 anos e 2 meses a outros caches, você ganharia 10 meses de cache com o mara. Como pagou o valor "antecipado", esses 10 meses seriam os "juros" do teu investimento.

Acho que o interessante seria entrarmos em contato com eles, cotarmos, e pedir a quem usa postar umas fotos, daí cada qual tira sua opiniao.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Amigo, se pegar 200 mensais x 50 meses dá 10k, em 4 anos e 2 meses, se for a licença menor, que é a XXS-60 ( até 60MB ), está fazendo a conta errada, é bem menos que isso.

Para os interessados em compra, eu sou usuário do CacheMARA, portanto posso sem problemas mostrar o meu, ai você ve a quantidade de coisas que tem a Appliance, bem como estabilidade, o que aconteceu durante todos os meses.

Via foto tbem é bacana, quem quiser ver tem em http://www.marasystems.com/products/cachemara.html , clique ali em cima em SCREENSHOT's dá pra você ter uma idéia. Mas o bacana é que o sistema simplesmente cumpre o que você compra, e FUNCIONA, o que é o mais importante.

Abraços

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Amigo, se pegar 200 mensais x 50 meses dá 10k, em 4 anos e 2 meses, se for a licença menor, que é a XXS-60 ( até 60MB ), está fazendo a conta errada, é bem menos que isso.
> 
> Para os interessados em compra, eu sou usuário do CacheMARA, portanto posso sem problemas mostrar o meu, ai você ve a quantidade de coisas que tem a Appliance, bem como estabilidade, o que aconteceu durante todos os meses.
> 
> Via foto tbem é bacana, quem quiser ver tem em http://www.marasystems.com/products/cachemara.html , clique ali em cima em SCREENSHOT's dá pra você ter uma idéia. Mas o bacana é que o sistema simplesmente cumpre o que você compra, e FUNCIONA, o que é o mais importante.
> 
> Abraços


Com razao, me equivoquei no cálculo, o certo seria:
Pagar 200 reais durante 5 anos a um cache comum = 12000 (60 meses)
Pagar 10000 reais pelo Mara por 5 anos = 166.67/mes

A questao é ver a necessidade de cada um. Acho que agora arrumei a conta rss.

----------


## luizbe

na verdade o mara sai por R$6k a versão mais basica.
Equivale a pagar R$100 p/ month, que é a versão de 2000 conexões no speedR,
pra quem tem mais que 200 users já compensa pois aí no speedR seria o de 149,00 no minimo  :Smile:

----------


## RafaelDnBR

rsrsrsrsrs é isso ai, agora falando de ROI ( retorno de investimento )

Com 35-50% ( dependendo perfil dos clientes ) , esse valor você dilui facilmente no preço do link, fora a sensação de velocidade aumentada para o cliente, dependendo se utilizar marcação de pacotes por ToS ou DSCP, podendo aumentar a banda do cliente quando está em cache, e isso sem dor de cabeça.

Abraço.

----------


## richarddsa

Boa tarde a todos, pode comprar o cache mara sem medo é instalar e esquecer que tem cache, segue algum prints...

----------


## JonasMT

Só um dica hospeda as imagens em servidor externo, nao da pra ver quase nada

----------


## richarddsa

ok.. valeu pela dica.



> Só um dica hospeda as imagens em servidor externo, nao da pra ver quase nada

----------


## jodrix

Hoje enviei meu pedido ao Rafael,sempre atencioso, me tirou todas as duvidas, o que mais me impressionou foi a modestia do Hardware, ja sofri muito com caches, e vou dar credito ao Mara, pesquisei bastante e só vi elogios, conforme se desenrolar o processo vou postando aqui.

----------


## luizbe

jodrix, vai subir ele em maquina server ou desktop?

----------


## jodrix

Luiz eu ia colocar um desktop, mas mudei de ideia pois achei um servidor IBM a preço de desktop.

segue o link

http://www.compujob.com.br/servidor-...3-7328e8p.ptml

----------


## Aprendiz

Rafael, 

O CacheMara funciona em paralelo e em bridge.

Att.

Sandro

----------


## JonasMT

jodix esse servidor ta caro é pra cassete... Pq vc mesmo nao monta 1? Sai BEMMM MAIS EM CONTA.. com essa grana vc montar um com os novos exxx 1155 da intel ;0

----------


## luizbe

Jodrix, mas esse HD sata é sata desses Samsungs? pois se não me engano a alma do cache é um HD SAS OU SCSI , ou estou errado?

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Sandro :

As 2 maneiras, porém o recomendado é em Paralelo.

Luiz :

Quanto aos HD's, esses tipos de HD's SAS ou SCSI, são melhores SIM que os HD's SATA, porém para as licensas mais baixas XXS-60 , XS 125, S-250, M-500, não é preciso mais que alguns HD's SATA 3 1TB (2 TB é melhor ) Confiável claro.

Tendo também uma boa quantidade de memória, 8GB ou 16GB vai ficar melhor pois o CacheMARA vai otimizar o cache de objetos mais usados todo para a memória, depois para os HD's.

Abraço.

----------


## jodrix

> jodix esse servidor ta caro é pra cassete... Pq vc mesmo nao monta 1? Sai BEMMM MAIS EM CONTA.. com essa grana vc montar um com os novos exxx 1155 da intel ;0


Amigo Jonas, estamos falando em arquiteturas diferentes, por isso nao podemos comparar preços.

Processadores Xeon são destinados a SERVIDORES.
Processadores da familia i3,i5,i7 são destinados a Desktops 

Em servidores nao se leva em conta somente o processador, são utilizados:
* Componentes e placas mais robustas, 
* memorias com correção de erros (ECC)
* sistemas de redundância (discos, alimentação de energia, coolers e outros)
* sistemas de refrigeração mais elaborados,
* recursos avançados de gerenciamento,
* substituição e expansão de hardware sem a necessidade de paradas (Hot swap).

Tenho 5 IBM dessa familia M.x (desde a geração 1 ,2, 3 ...já esta na 4º) funcionando a 4 anos, 24 h/d sem nunca parar, nao tem comparação mesmo, são máquinas perfeitas. 

A 1ª vez que liguei um bichinho desses corri e desliguei da tomada parecia que ia levantar vôo, depois decobri que era o sistema de refrigeração fazendo os testes, hehehhaha.

Coloquei que tava barato pq se vc der uma pesquisada vai achar o mesmo servidor por praticamente o DOBRO do preço. 


Abraços.

----------


## jodrix

> Jodrix, mas esse HD sata é sata desses Samsungs? pois se não me engano a alma do cache é um HD SAS OU SCSI , ou estou errado?


Sim ele vem com Disco Padrão: 1 x 250GB SATA, porem ja tem suporte para o padrao SAS/SATA 3,5 Hot-Swap.

Como os Hds SAS estão caros, vou usar:
1 pendrive para o Mara 
4 Hd 500gb Sataii Seagate Barracuda 7200 identicos, 

Se ficar lento ai vou partir para os SAS. Mas o RAFAEL me falou que funciona, então vamos pagar pra ver. 

Outra alternatia seria os novos Hibridos SSD, tipo o Momentus Xt 750gb 8gb Ssd 6gb/s 7200rpm, mas como a tecnologia é nova é melhor esperar, pois ainda nao tem o melhor custo x beneficio.

Com falei vou postando a evolução por aqui.

Abraços

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Sim ele vem com Disco Padrão: 1 x 250GB SATA, porem ja tem suporte para o padrao SAS/SATA 3,5 Hot-Swap.
> 
> Como os Hds SAS estão caros, vou usar:
> 1 pendrive para o Mara 
> 4 Hd 500gb Sataii Seagate Barracuda 7200 identicos, 
> 
> Se ficar lento ai vou partir para os SAS. Mas o RAFAEL me falou que funciona, então vamos pagar pra ver. 
> 
> Outra alternatia seria os novos Hibridos SSD, tipo o Momentus Xt 750gb 8gb Ssd 6gb/s 7200rpm, mas como a tecnologia é nova é melhor esperar, pois ainda nao tem o melhor custo x beneficio.
> ...


Funcionar funciona, o que é questionado em servidores é a duração do HD. Discos para servidores sao feitos para aguentar trabalho pesado em regime 24h/d por alguns anos.

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo Jonas, estamos falando em arquiteturas diferentes, por isso nao podemos comparar preços.
> 
> Processadores Xeon são destinados a SERVIDORES.
> Processadores da familia i3,i5,i7 são destinados a Desktops 
> 
> Em servidores nao se leva em conta somente o processador, são utilizados:
> * Componentes e placas mais robustas, 
> * memorias com correção de erros (ECC)
> * sistemas de redundância (discos, alimentação de energia, coolers e outros)
> ...



Meu amigo, nao sao arquiteturas diferentes os mais novos processadores XEON DA INTEL sao baseados na arquitetura 1155.

Acho que vc nao me entendeu direito

http://ark.intel.com/products/52276 link do mesmo, de todos review a respeito dos mesmo o mais CxB seria os 1230 e 1245.

E mesmo que ele queira pegar esse citado no topico esta muito caro, pc sempre compensa mais comprar peça por peça e montar vc memso.

E mais uma coisa, seagate ta complicado esse ultimos hd "principalmente a linha sata3" eu iria de WD blue muito superior tanto em durabilidade quanto tempo de resposta e se puder gastar um pouco mais eu pegaria esse aqui os WD R4 tem perfoma-se e durabilidade muito proximo a hds de servidor

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Pessoal, para as licensas até 500MB's podem ficar tranquilos, usem HD's SATA3 de boa qualidade que já servem, PORÉM, se quiserem uma coisa BRUTA, apesar de não precisar, podem partir para HD's SAS, são mais rápidos mesmo, porém muito mais caros.

Pensem nas memórias também, pois as licenças menores, o CacheMARA otimiza o uso de hot objects todos para a memória.

Qualquer dúvida postem ai.

Abraço.

----------


## Ximango

> E mesmo que ele queira pegar esse citado no topico esta muito caro, pc sempre compensa mais comprar peça por peça e montar vc memso.
> 
> E mais uma coisa, seagate ta complicado esse ultimos hd "principalmente a linha sata3" eu iria de WD blue muito superior tanto em durabilidade quanto tempo de resposta e se puder gastar um pouco mais eu pegaria esse aqui os WD R4 tem perfoma-se e durabilidade muito proximo a hds de servidor


Caro Jonas, para uso em missões criticas ou equivalentes o investimento em um servidor compensa o custo/benéfico. Recomendo servidores e improvisos somente em ultimo caso.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Jodrix, se puder aumente o tamanho dos HD´s para 1TB pelo menos, o recomendado é 2TB por hd, Conforme lhe passei as recomendações de hardware.

Se puder, claro.

Abraço.

----------


## jodrix

Rafael, até onde estudei, HDs acima de 1 GB levam muito tempo para "localizar" a informação devido a elevado numeros de trilhas e setores, por isso a questao de adotar HDs menores e quase que uma "logica" se quer mais espaço aumente o numero de HDs, esse é meu raciocíno, nao sou dono da verdade e talvez esteja errado.

----------


## luizbe

> O Valor é em EUROS.
>
> Versão XXS-60 :
>
> O Software 2.090,00 EUROS
> O Suporte + Atualizações Anual 376,00 EUROS
> Configuração inicial 150,00 EUROS
> -----------------------------------------------
> Total 2.616,00 EUROS
>
> O valor é á vista.

----------


## luizbe

versão mais básica.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Luiz

Aqui não é o local para isso, o pessoal do Under-Linux deixou isso bem claro, sobre valores etc, não deveriam ser postados, portanto só estou postando para me isentar de alguma punição se houver ( creio que não )

Jodrix

Sobre os HD's depende da quantidade de requests, se o HD é maior, ele também tem maior capacidade de localizar arquivos compatível com o tamanho.

Como já te expliquei, o CacheMARA vai otimizar as requests todas para am memória, e arquivos maiores ou eventualmente usados vão para o HD.

Pela Licença que você irá utilizar, fique tranquilo quanto a IO de disco, aqui tenho 4 HD's de 500GB ( que comprei para utilizar outro cache ) e um SSD de 80GB, os HD's não sobem mais que 10% de utilização ( carga ou I/O de disco ), me arrependo de não ter discos de 2 TB aqui =[ ...

Como o valore deles está caro, fica complicado eu trocar tudo aqui, então fica para uma próxima.

É apenas uma recomendação ok ? acredito que teria um melhor sucesso com os HD's maiores, mas vamo que vamo.

Abraço.

----------


## luizbe

Não fiz uma propaganda em sí, só informei..
para evitar buscas infinitas dos amigos.. e eu também não sou vendedor  :Smile:

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Beleza Luiz, por mim ok. rsrsrsrs

Abraço.

----------


## Vanduir

Devido a grande satisfação e tbm para quem tiver duvida, interese, duvida, etc...
segue uma tela resumida do trafego com o mara e sistema dos clientes.

----------


## Vanduir

Rafael ainda não ativei o proxy transparente devido a configuração do BGP (to esperando a operadora do link ativar) assim q ativar vou ativar o TP-Proxy.
Abraço Rafael...

----------


## Vanduir

Parabens pela aquisição, vc vai ver que tranquilidade...

----------


## Vanduir

> Jodrix, mas esse HD sata é sata desses Samsungs? pois se não me engano a alma do cache é um HD SAS OU SCSI , ou estou errado?



Para as licenças baixas trafego baixo (60MB de Link ou 125MB) o maracache não exige muito hardware então não necessidade de HDs desse nivel, uma besteira grande que vejo por ai e varios HDs em Radi-0 se deu pau em um unico HD todo o conteudo dos demais HDs ja era, ja com o Mara Cache se der pau em um unico HD
vamos supor q tenha 8DHs ou mais vc ira perder o cache apenas do unico HD que Danificou...

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Beleza Vanduir, quando der certo ai é só avisar.

Abraço.

----------


## xXNeoXx

Cara tem gente alienado mesmo, falar que o speedr é plágio de cachevideos, só pode ser louco, nada a ver. E tem outra para um cache nacional e por enquanto com pouca equipe tá funcionando muito bem por sinal. E outra todos os caches atuais (todos) são desenvolvidos apartir do código fonte aberto do harverst, que foi o projeto inicial que deu origem ao squid, e consequentemente ao maraCache, blueCoat, Thunder, Speedr, Hyper e todos os outros..

----------


## luizbe

e eu que sou alienado.. cada coisa '

----------


## RafaelDnBR

> Cara tem gente alienado mesmo, falar que o speedr é plágio de cachevideos, só pode ser louco, nada a ver. E tem outra para um cache nacional e por enquanto com pouca equipe tá funcionando muito bem por sinal. E outra todos os caches atuais (todos) são desenvolvidos apartir do código fonte aberto do harverst, que foi o projeto inicial que deu origem ao squid, e consequentemente ao maraCache, blueCoat, Thunder, Speedr, Hyper e todos os outros..


Olha, quanto a plágio ou não, eu fico fora dessa, nem sabia desse CacheVideos.

A Diferença, entre o CacheMARA e os outros ai que você citou, é que a Mara Systems é o maior SPONSOR do Squid. Ela apóia financeiramente inclusive a comunidade do squid.

O que tem haver o harvest ? Se está usando squid, é squid, porque o MEDO de assumir ? o CacheMARA é baseado em SQUID, qual o problema de assumir ?

Não esqueça de citar nas próximas vezes que um Devel do CacheMARA, descubriu como fazer o StoreURL_Rewriter e cache do windows update no SQUID, que é GPL ( dai de graça o que recebe de graça certo ?), o que ele fez? 

Publicou na comunidade do squid-cache.org a modificação feita, para não ferir a GPL, já que o SQUID É DE GRAÇA, daí todos sabemos a ordem da história: e-cache, thunder, brigas dos developers do thunder e surgimento de outros caches. 

Agora pergunto, as vezes você sabe : - o que esses caches fizeram para a comunidade ? só sugaram do squid e do storeurl e winupdate que são modificações e GPL ? 

Porém dá náusea quando vemos uns e outros ai falar "feito tudo do 0" , " totalmente inovador " e por aí vai. Essa de harvest é PRA RIR ou Chorar ? Todos sabemos do que é feito, mas também plágio sinceramente até eu acho forte rsrsrsrs

Abraço

----------


## jodrix

Bom pessoal, conforme tinha postado anteriormente vou atualizar o "status" da implantação do CACHE MARA aqui na empresa.

A negociação foi jogo rapido, sem enrolação nem "surpresas", depois do deposito que foi numa sexta feira, levou em torno de 5 dias para liberar a licença, lembrando que a MARA Systems é uma empresa Alemã e tem todo o tramite internacional, o Rafael sempre "atencioso" fez todo o processo e me tirou todas as duvidas, que vinham surgindo principalmente com relação ao Hardware.

Hoje pela manhã (11-07-2012) recebi o arquivo de liberação da Mara System, durante a manha realizei alguns ajustes no Routerbox para comunicar com Mara, a topologia utilizada foi colocar o cache em paralelo com o Routerbox que é o gateway geral da rede.

Ficou assim:

Net 
|
|
Routerbox <-> CACHE MARA
|
|
Clientes

Durante a tarde o Rafel conectou remotamente e fez o restante das configurações, que diga-se de passagem não tem misterio nenhum, apenas algumas configurações de rotas e DNS e pequenos detalhes para que o MARA 
falasse com o Routerbox, não levou mais que 15 min e estava tudo rodando perfeitamente, inclusive a a famigerada *net acelerada* ou "CACHE FULL" com marcação de pacotes no TOS 8. 

Fiquei surpreso com a facilidade de implantação já que tinha perdido noites e noites com outros caches que ja experimentei, principalmente na net acelerada, que nunca tinha conseguido casar com o Routerbox.

Abaixo segue uma tela, com apenas 8 h de cache ja tinha 56 % de cache no youtube. 

 

Bom por enquanto é isso, vou seguir aqui postando e dando o feedback , vamos ver como se comporta nos proximos dias.
*
Queria aqui agradecer publicamente ao Rafael, por toda atenção, simplicidade e profissionalismo com que conduziu todo o processo, recomendo a todos da comunidade.*

----------


## luizbe

jodrix, subiu o Mara em server xeon?

----------


## Vanduir

> Bom pessoal, conforme tinha postado anteriormente vou atualizar o "status" da implantação do CACHE MARA aqui na empresa.
> 
> A negociação foi jogo rapido, sem enrolação nem "surpresas", depois do deposito que foi numa sexta feira, levou em torno de 5 dias para liberar a licença, lembrando que a MARA Systems é uma empresa Alemã e tem todo o tramite internacional, o Rafael sempre "atencioso" fez todo o processo e me tirou todas as duvidas, que vinham surgindo principalmente com relação ao Hardware.
> 
> Hoje pela manhã (11-07-2012) recebi o arquivo de liberação da Mara System, durante a manha realizei alguns ajustes no Routerbox para comunicar com Mara, a topologia utilizada foi colocar o cache em paralelo com o Routerbox que é o gateway geral da rede.
> 
> Ficou assim:
> 
> Net 
> ...



Bom dia "jodrix" cara primeiramente parabens ai pela aquisição, e tbm vi q vc ta usando o routerbox!
uso aki tbm e tive umas esperiencias com ele, me add pra gente conversar melhor: msn: [email protected]
abraço...

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Jodrix, é fácil demais configurar o CacheMARA nao? Se eu te desse apenas algumas dicas vc mesmo instalaria, falai rsrsrs

Como eu digo gente, o sistema e padrão operadora, o segredo dele é o funcionamento, é simples configurar, qualquer um consegue. 

E funciona em qualquer topologia sem dor de cabeça, nao deu 15 min tava td rodando, detalhe q hj só dei umas dicas a um cliente e o cara instalou SOZINHO, mto fácil, fez as rotas, configurou ips e o firewall, já tinha a regra de cache transparente no MK , nao deu meia hora o cara fez td sozinho, talvez amanha ele aparece por aq.

Fica a dica pessoal.

----------


## jodrix

> jodrix, subiu o Mara em server xeon?


Sim, Luiz segue a configuração

Especificações técnicas:
*Servidor IBM X3200 M3 7328E8P*

• Processador: Intel Xeon X3430 Quad Core 2.4GHZ - Cache: 8MB - 1333MHz
• Memória: 4 x 2GB = 8 GB - DDR3-1333MHz RDIMM
• Slots de memória: 6 slots estando 2 disponíveis - (máx 32GB RDIMM )
• Rede: Dual Port Gigabit
• Tipo de disco: SAS/SATA 3,5 Hot-Swap
• ARMAZENAMENTO: 
4 x 500GB seagate barracuda SATA *(CACHE)*
1 x Pendrive 4 GB KINGSTON *(SISTEMA MARA)*
• Controladora BR 10il
• Nível de RAID: 1, 0 e 1E
• Drive óptico: DVD-RW
• Fonte: 401W (não Suporta Redundância)
• Slots de Expansão: 2x PCIe x8, 2x PCIe x4 (1x PCIe slot é reservado para ServeRAID controller) e 2x PCI (32-bit, 33MHz) slots.
• Dimensões (L x A x P): 222 x 482 x 600 mm

RECOMENDO.

----------


## jodrix

> Bom dia "jodrix" cara primeiramente parabens ai pela aquisição, e tbm vi q vc ta usando o routerbox!
> uso aki tbm e tive umas esperiencias com ele, me add pra gente conversar melhor: msn: [email protected]
> abraço...


 Vanduir, ja adicionei, o ideal é a gente trocando informação por aqui tb, pois quem usa tb ja vai interagindo, mais ideal ainda era a gente criar um topico sobre Routerbox, pra gente ir trocando experiencias o sistema é bom mas tem alguns macetes enjoados.

----------


## jodrix

> Jodrix, é fácil demais configurar o CacheMARA nao? Se eu te desse apenas algumas dicas vc mesmo instalaria, falai rsrsrs


Rafael, esse foi o ponto que me supreendeu, facilidade de instalação,

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Olá Amigos, alguém sabe ou conhece um usuário que está utilizando o CacheMARA com o MyAuth ?

Se souberem por favor entre em contato.

Abraços.

----------


## Vanduir

> Olá Amigos, alguém sabe ou conhece um usuário que está utilizando o CacheMARA com o MyAuth ?
> 
> Se souberem por favor entre em contato.
> 
> Abraços.


Bom dia Rafael, Conheço sim, assim q vc entrar me chama no msn ou skype.
Abraço.

----------


## adrianoateky

Voces que usam o usam o Mara Cache, ja aconteceu o problema dos downloads do site da receita federal ficarem desatualizados, se aconteceu, procuro algo para resolver isso...

Agradeço.

----------


## Vanduir

> Voces que usam o usam o Mara Cache, ja aconteceu o problema dos downloads do site da receita federal ficarem desatualizados, se aconteceu, procuro algo para resolver isso...
> 
> Agradeço.


Ate ontem ninguem ligo reclamando sobre nada disso, (hj tbm ainda ninguem rs) faz cache de tudo... não tenho nenhuma regra de desvio, tudo q entra passa pelo CacheMARA...

----------


## RafaelDnBR

> Voces que usam o usam o Mara Cache, ja aconteceu o problema dos downloads do site da receita federal ficarem desatualizados, se aconteceu, procuro algo para resolver isso...
> 
> Agradeço.


Adriano, você atualiza seu mara com frequência ? Atualize para a última versão e veja se tem algum problema relativo, aqui nunca tive esse problema.

Abraço.

----------


## jodrix

Pessoal atualizando as informações, depois de alguns problemas de incompatibilidade de hardware, fizemos a ultima atualização e agora sim afinou, e gostaria de compartilhar um grafico que mostra a tendencia da internet , juntando youtube + facebook temos quase 50 % de acesso somente desses 2 sites, impressionante.

----------


## WmNet

Estou precisando de cache em minha rede pq o meu ta muito ruim(supercache) mas o preço pra mim que tenho poucos clientes é caro. Deveria ter uma versão para provedores menores

----------


## xXNeoXx

Cara depende do número de clientes, e de conexões, o speedr tem uns planos bem em conta pra poucas conexões.. é bastante fácil de instalar e configurar, dá uma pesquisada lá no site. www.speedr.com.br .

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Caro WmNet, o valor de inicio é Salgado, porém você contabilizando por mês, sai bem em conta.

O que tem que ser avaliado é a qualidade e economia de banda, o CacheMARA se paga com 4-6 meses.

Qualquer duvida é só perguntar.

Um abraço.

----------


## elielton

Venho contribuir em elogios ao Cache Mara, estou usando o mesmo a cerca de 4 meses e só tenho tido bons resultados com ele, segue em anexo uma imagem de como está o consumo do meu link e o quanto estou passando aos meus clientes.
Recomendo o sistema a todos que queiram deixar seu provedor mais profissional e em melhores condições, e recomendo ainda mais para quem tem interesse em adquirir que procurem o Rafael da DNBR, cara prestativo, entende bem sobre a interface do Mara e gente fina.

----------


## Vanduir

show de bola, mais posta ai o status do mara cache, ele mostra os ganhos mais delatalhado...

----------


## Vanduir

Segue tbm ai um exemplo... to Rindo a toa com esse Sistema de Cache da MARASYSTEMS.
Muito Satisfeito estou com ele a mais ou menos meio ano, vou ate ativar o Caps Lock " UNS DOS MELHORES INVESTIMENTO JA FEITO AQUI NO PROVEDOR" não to puchando saco de ninguem so agradeço os amigos do RouterBox que me endicaram esse Sistema
ativei semana passada o TP Proxy nele cara e perfeito funciona muito bem, todos os clientes passam pelo proxy com ip 100% valido! tudo sem Nat acabou os problemas com sites q falava que o ip ja foi baixado ou esta baixando...

----------


## ricardofjayme

Tenho visto usuários de vários caches reclamando sobre mudanças no Facebook, que está gerando lentidão no site. A solução parece ter sido retirar o Facebook do cache... Vcs, que usam o Mara, tem tido problemas com o Facebook esses dias também?

----------


## Vanduir

> Tenho visto usuários de vários caches reclamando sobre mudanças no Facebook, que está gerando lentidão no site. A solução parece ter sido retirar o Facebook do cache... Vcs, que usam o Mara, tem tido problemas com o Facebook esses dias também?


Bom dia Ricardo, Olha realmente teve semana pasada com o Facebook ruim mesmo, mais como sai atualização semanal do MARA provavelmente foi corregido porque depois de uma atualização que fiz domingo fico perfeito, então assim cada atualização em sites por ai tecnologia que eles vem que saiu, eles ja procuram ver se tem algum tipo de dificuldade pra armazenar, eles trabalham para corregir o mesmo...

----------


## farias

O cache mara teve uma pequena instabilidade com globo.com também na semana passada.

----------


## Vanduir

> O cache mara teve uma pequena instabilidade com globo.com também na semana passada.


Bom dia Fabio, Mais parece que isso foi corregido nesta ultima atualização tbm neh ?
Abraço...

----------


## farias

> Bom dia Fabio, Mais parece que isso foi corregido nesta ultima atualização tbm neh ?
> Abraço...


Sim, resolvido semana passada também, assim como o face foi resolvido nos demais.

O grande detalhe é que o problema do facebook não estava diretamente ligado aos caches, falo pelo Nimoc que estou bem interado, o problema é dns, foi uma mudança de dns nos servidores deles que causou esse transtornos, muitos que utilizam dns no cache diferente do dns do mikrotik ou clientes tiveram esse problema.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Você está errado, não teve nada haver com o DNS. E sim relacionado a outra feature do Facebook. Trocar o DNS ajudava, mas depois voltava ficar ruim novamente. Isso foi problema com outros caches também como PeerApp e Oversi, pois vários provedores que nao utilizavam cache reclamaram também.

Estranho que no MEU CASO, e vários outros não foram atingidos por isso, nem o problema com a Globo.

Mas é complicado facebook fora, n tem como  :Smile:

----------


## ricardofjayme

Obrigado pelas resposta amigos... a questão da Globo.com não sei se chegou a ser relacionado com cache, porque parece que desligando o cache a globo.com tb não funcionava legal.

Já o Facebook, desligando os caches todos reportaram que funciona perfeitamente.

----------


## JonasMT

Globo era problema deles mesmo, agora quanto ao face e youtube pessoal que usa mara tudo ok?

----------


## jailtonnetlink

amigos,facebook mesmo sem cache esta horrível a navegação, alguém sabe algo?

----------


## edsaboia

Problema de rotas internacionais, e pelo oque vi aqui tb é sobrecarga nos servidores deles.

Abraço

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Sim, resolvido semana passada também, assim como o face foi resolvido nos demais.
> 
> O grande detalhe é que o problema do facebook não estava diretamente ligado aos caches, falo pelo Nimoc que estou bem interado, o problema é dns, foi uma mudança de dns nos servidores deles que causou esse transtornos, muitos que utilizam dns no cache diferente do dns do mikrotik ou clientes tiveram esse problema.


Alguns dizem estar relacionado a DNS, outros dizem estar relacionado a Cache.
Mas o fato é que o problema exato ainda é desconhecido.

De qualquer forma, deixarei aqui meu relato.
Ontem de noite notei instabilidade.
Ao usar um IP que passa por fora do cache, voltava ao normal, conseguia acessar o face sem problemas.
Ao usar o IP que passava pelo cache, mal conseguia fazer login...
PS: aqui usa o Nimoc.

Já hoje não vi problemas, então não deu para fazer outro teste para ter certeza.

----------


## edsaboia

Podem Fazer um teste...manda um ping para facebook.com

Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Podem Fazer um teste...manda um ping para facebook.com
> 
> Abraço.


ping facebook.com -t


Disparando contra facebook.com [69.171.234.21] com 32 bytes de dados:


Resposta de 69.171.234.21: bytes=32 tempo=258ms TTL=240
Resposta de 69.171.234.21: bytes=32 tempo=249ms TTL=240
(...)
Resposta de 69.171.234.21: bytes=32 tempo=248ms TTL=240
Resposta de 69.171.234.21: bytes=32 tempo=250ms TTL=240


Estatísticas do Ping para 69.171.234.21:
Pacotes: Enviados = 29, Recebidos = 29, Perdidos = 0 (0% de perda),
Aproximar um número redondo de vezes em milissegundos:
Mínimo = 247ms, Máximo = 265ms, Média = 250ms

----------


## edsaboia

> ping facebook.com -t
> 
> 
> Disparando contra facebook.com [69.171.234.21] com 32 bytes de dados:
> 
> 
> Resposta de 69.171.234.21: bytes=32 tempo=258ms TTL=240
> Resposta de 69.171.234.21: bytes=32 tempo=249ms TTL=240
> (...)
> ...


Muito estranho, nos meus Dois links aqui, tanto Embratel quanto Oi ta um lixo, rota internacional nao tem como navegar ja pra dentro do Brasil normal.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Bom dia! :Smile: 

ontem a noite dia 25/09/2012 as 23:21 o facebook normalizou,mas os problemas relacionados a navegação aqui comigo acontecem sem cache...não uso cache, ainda!..

----------


## Marciossp

Ola Pessoal,

Alguém teve algum problema com MARA ? Tipo site que no faz cache, programa que nao atualiza ou site lento como facebook , youtube etc.
algum site que teve que passar por fora do mara ?

Estou querendo por aqui na rede, mais to um pouco receoso com cache devido a problemas nos outros que já testei.

Grato ...

----------


## luizbe

Marcio, sempre há aquele "Site" que muda o seu formato, mas a equipe do Mara fica encima!
De longe é o melhor e o mais estável cache da atualidade para Pequenos provedores.

Outros que são os mais usados pelos grandes é o da blue coat e o oversi.

----------


## Marciossp

> Marcio, sempre há aquele "Site" que muda o seu formato, mas a equipe do Mara fica encima!
> De longe é o melhor e o mais estável cache da atualidade para Pequenos provedores.
> 
> Outros que são os mais usados pelos grandes é o da blue coat e o oversi.



Blz,

vc usa ele na rede? Ja precisou tirar algum site? porque ? 
usa com quantos clientes on e quantos megas passando por ele?
e em qual a configuração do hardware ? hds ? memoria ? etc...

So gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas pois quero colo-calo aqui na rede e conheço ninguem que use, para que eu possa testá lo.

Obrigado.

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Caro Márcio, utilizo o CacheMARA em meu Provedor, e Represento a Mara Systems para o Brasil.

Posso inclusive demonstrar a você.

Me envie um email ou ligue para marcar.

Abraço.

----------


## LangoLango

Caro Rafael, qual o valor para uma licença de 20 a 30mb.. aqui em nosso provedor temos isso de link.. vc pode nos passar o valor.. E qual maquina voou precisar para poder rodar sem problemas esse cache.. Obrigado..

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Caro Rafael, qual o valor para uma licença de 20 a 30mb.. aqui em nosso provedor temos isso de link.. vc pode nos passar o valor.. E qual maquina voou precisar para poder rodar sem problemas esse cache.. Obrigado..


O valor vocë pode perguntar por mp, o hardware ele provavelmente vá responder por aqui  :Wink: 
Já te adianto que o hardware é bastante simples.

----------


## rondonet

Estou implantando o Mara Cache aqui, Indicação do Edcarlos.

----------


## vcnetwork

Estou lendo o topico, e achei interessante esse Cache MARA... Já utilizei o Thunder, Lusca, Supercache e estou usando atualmente o Speedr, inicialmente muito bom, mas de uns meses pra cá tá dando muita dor de cabeça. E calculando o que já gastei dava pra pagar o MARA e ainda sobrava dinheiro.

----------


## juniortv

amigos alguém recentemente tem novidades do maracache, pois tenho uma rede com 1400 clientes online com 150mb de consumo portanto solicito ajuda, digo de informações a respeito de funcionamento e de valores atualizados.

----------


## farias

> amigos alguém recentemente tem novidades do maracache, pois tenho uma rede com 1400 clientes online com 150mb de consumo portanto solicito ajuda, digo de informações a respeito de funcionamento e de valores atualizados.



Junior, entre em contato PVT para falamos a respeito.

Att,
Farias

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Caro Junior,

Neste momento estamos finalizando uma compra conjunta do CacheMARA, 

se realmente tem interesse no CacheMARA, fale comigo em PVT pois posso ajeitar para você entrar também.

Até agora 43 empresas inscritas e 46 caches estão sendo negociados, creio que até o meio da semana dará para você entrar.

Contatos :
[email protected]
(44) 9952-1187

----------


## rondonet

Quero 3 licenças de 60 megas Rafa. www.rondonet-telecom.com.br






> Caro Junior,
> 
> Neste momento estamos finalizando uma compra conjunta do CacheMARA, 
> 
> se realmente tem interesse no CacheMARA, fale comigo em PVT pois posso ajeitar para você entrar também.
> 
> Até agora 43 empresas inscritas e 46 caches estão sendo negociados, creio que até o meio da semana dará para você entrar.
> 
> Contatos :
> ...

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Renato, Os seus 3 estão garantidos, até terça devo ter uma posição sobre os descontos. Abraço.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

e os upgrades rafael ? consegue desconto ?!

----------


## hugojow

to na fila tbm rafael terminando de juntar a grana quanto vai ficar o de 60MB pra galera??? quero urgente

----------


## pepoclv

Fala dr. Rafael, passa os preços para essa compra conjunta ai, derrepente eu entro tbm, preciso de 200 MB pra cima ...

----------


## RafaelDnBR

> Fala dr. Rafael, passa os preços para essa compra conjunta ai, derrepente eu entro tbm, preciso de 200 MB pra cima ...


Opa, tudo bem ?

me passa seu email, assim formalizo a resposta o grupo esta fechando e o pagamento ficara para semana que vem, se puder aproveitar será uma boa.

No aguardo

Um abraço

----------


## jodrix

Cache Mara que é isso mesmo .....? ...? ...? ha agora lembrei, faz tanto tempo que instalei que nao lembrava mais...
Brincadeiras a parte , mas vc simplesmente *esquece* que tem um cache na rede, muito bom estavel, recomendo...
Parabens Rafa precisamos de pessoas como vc.

abraços 
Jodrix

----------


## pepoclv

> Opa, tudo bem ?
> 
> me passa seu email, assim formalizo a resposta o grupo esta fechando e o pagamento ficara para semana que vem, se puder aproveitar será uma boa.
> 
> No aguardo
> 
> Um abraço


asanches [at] omni dot net dot br

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Opa, tudo bem ?
> 
> me passa seu email, assim formalizo a resposta o grupo esta fechando e o pagamento ficara para semana que vem, se puder aproveitar será uma boa.
> 
> No aguardo
> 
> Um abraço


asanches [at] omni dot net dot br

----------


## marcosroberto1808

Olá Amigos! Recentemente adquiri uma licença do CacheMARA e até agora não me arrependi em nada. . Só estou tendo dificuldade em implementar algumas funcionalidades, como TPROXY, para que os clientes com ip válido naveguem pelo próprio ip e não pelo do cache, e marcação de pacotes ToS para devolver a conexão com maior velocidade para os clientes. Alguém teria como fornecer algumas dicas ou exemplos de como fazer isso usando routers Mikrotik?

----------


## multlink

cache muito bom mas peca na falta de informação para com routeros, t-proxy para alta velocidade aos clientes q está tirando meu sono, ou seria meu sonho! Quando resolver vou voltar a dormir tranquilo, mas mesmo assim exelente cache!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jondavy

implementamos o MaraCache aqui na rede ja faz 1 dia e estou impressionado muito bom mesmo,muito simples a implementação d proxy transparente, com mais de 100 clientes utilizando nao chega a utilizar nem 350megas de RAM e muito pouco processamento, nem se comprara com outras solucoes que tinhamos implementado aqui do Brasil que requerem muitos recursos de cpu e memoria, show de bola

----------


## Djaldair

Só vi elogios ao Mara, pena que não fizeram uma versão mais básica pra atender a pequenos provedores, a licença poderia ser anual também, facilitaria aos pequenos adquirirem coisas de qualidade. Talvez se fizessem algo pra atender até 10MB com certeza dominariam o mercado de cache no Brasil. Enquanto não tenho recursos pra adquirir o Mara vou implantar o speedr ou thuder mesmo.

----------


## maiconcp

Caro *RafaelDnBR*, estou aqui no fórum porque não obtive respostas por e-mail em relação a valores, só foi resolvido dúvidas relativa a hardware, como eu tenho um sócio preciso saber de valores para discutirmos se temos condições ou não, se investimos ou não, essas coisas, a licença que vai me servir como já tinha falado por e-mail vai ser a mais baixa mesmo, pois meu trafego atinge hoje 15M, pois só tenho 160 clientes, mais como todos comentam muito bem sobre o cache e tudo mais, só relatos exelentes provavelmente vamos comprar a licença, mais por gentileza se tiver como nos fornecer essa informação será de grande ajuda, o hardware nós providenciamos em no máximo 1 semana.

Att. 
Maicon

----------


## misterbogus

Realmente o perfil do provedor brasileiro em sua grande maioria é de até 200 clientes.

Certamente a Empresa do Mara Cache iria coneguir venda de lincença praticamente por atacado se reduzisse o a licença minima para 30MB. 

Eu estou procurando por ai (google) outros desenvolvedores de web cache de algum renome que tenha preços e licenças menores, tendo novidades postarei aqui no under.

A empresa do Mara cache tem que entender que não é de uma vez só que um provedor tem mil a 2 mil clientes.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Realmente o perfil do provedor brasileiro em sua grande maioria é de até 200 clientes.
> 
> Certamente a Empresa do Mara Cache iria coneguir venda de lincença praticamente por atacado se reduzisse o a licença minima para 30MB. 
> 
> Eu estou procurando por ai (google) outros desenvolvedores de web cache de algum renome que tenha preços e licenças menores, tendo novidades postarei aqui no under.
> 
> A empresa do Mara cache tem que entender que não é de uma vez só que um provedor tem mil a 2 mil clientes.


De certa forma eles estao certos em excluir alguns possíveis clientes da carteira, pois ao momento que liberam para pessoas com menor tráfego, mais pessoas vao contratar o servico e gerar mais suporte para os desenvolvedores, coisa que nem sempre é desejada ou está planejada para suprir a nova demanda, logo, a medida é subir os requisitos e os precos e nao facilitar a aquisicao pela massa.

Já pararam para pensar porque uma Ferrari ou Masserati sao caras?

----------


## RafaelDnBR

Caros, Reformulamos as licenças e os valores para o Mercado Brasileiro. 

Temos a menor versão agora XXS-66 para atender demandas menores.

Entrem em contato por email que dá para participar do Grupo de Compra recém lançado. 

Além de comprarem com menor valor, terão descontos progressivos por quantidade de Mbps adquirido pelo grupo.

Também poderão fazer parcelamento em até 6x.

Aguardo contato.

Forte Abraço a todos.

----------


## misterbogus

Verdade é, muita gente tá pulando fora e vendendo suas licenças quando descobrem que o valor de tráfego contratado é de saida e não de entrada.

A PerrApp está forte, parcelando em 12x licenças. e criando perfis de produtos para pequenos e médios provedores. 

A ferrari vende caro, pois isso se chama Elitismo!!! As Elites vendendo somente para as Elites. quem criou o primeiro carro popular para trabalhadores comprarem foi Adolf Hitler quando criou a Wolksvagem e o Fusca.


A grande Maioria dos Mercados Brasileiros são de provedores de ate 200 clientes. e ja comprei software que tinha diferenciação de preço de licença e preço de licença com suporte.

simples de resolver.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Analisem bem antes de contratar, se voce for utilizar cache-full por exemplo, o mara-cache não serve ...

----------


## maiconcp

Peerapp tem revenda no Brasil? Alguém sabe se é possivel fazer um teste? Quem já usou funciona bem ?

----------


## vendasubiquiti

Gostaria de entender essa parte de link de entrada e link de saída, não entendi muito bem!

----------


## edmarmega

Os moderadores do Under autorizam a colocar os valores do mara cache aqui? nestas postagens sobre ele?

Se autorizarem falo com o Rafael e ele faz, o problema é a gente colocar os valores e depois acharem ruim, ja que nao esta no classificado.

----------


## 1929

> Os moderadores do Under autorizam a colocar os valores do mara cache aqui? nestas postagens sobre ele?
> 
> Se autorizarem falo com o Rafael e ele faz, o problema é a gente colocar os valores e depois acharem ruim, ja que nao esta no classificado.


Creio eu que não haja problemas quanto a isso. Houve um outro caso que não me lembro agora, onde o sub-forum era destinado ao produto . E saiu preços e os administradores nos orientaram a deixar assim pois o forum era específico daquele sistema.

Mas vou fazer uma consulta com a administração e depois posto o resultado sobre isso Edmar.

Inclusive peço desculpas aos companheiros por ter entrado na discussão do outro cache que não o Mara. Não me dei por conta do título pois cheguei rápido no Forum e fui logo respondendo. 
Mas vamos corrigir isso para que não fique assunto misturado.

----------


## 1929

Sem problemas Edmar, consultei a administração e foi entendido que nestes casos onde o produto é do próprio sub-forum, pode sim colocar preços. O sub-forum além de dirimir as dúvidas quando ao produto pode fazer citação a preços.

Logicamente que este entendimento não é para qualquer produto. Só para aqueles que tem um sub-forum específico e o produto é comercializado pelo fabricante/distribuidor autorizado como é o caso do Rafael. 
Já não seria o caso de colocar preços em RBs mikrotik por exemplo, visto que não é o próprio fabricante . Neste caso o forum apropriado é o de classificados.

----------


## edmarmega

Ok 1929 muito obrigado pela resposta e vou entrar em contato com o Rafael.

E ai usaremo o forum e iremos ir atualizando os valores.

Muito Obrigado

----------


## rodrigoapp

Olá pessoal!

Alguem usa o CacheMara com o Wccp da Cisco?

abraços

----------


## Portinari

Comprei o Mara mas é bem enrolado o sistema de compra e liberação da licença. Tem quase um mês que comprei e ainda não esta rodando. Quem for instalar tem deixar o cache antigo rodando e instalar o mara em outra maquina para mandar a request para o mara system.

----------


## Luspmais

> Olá Amigos! Recentemente adquiri uma licença do CacheMARA e até agora não me arrependi em nada. . Só estou tendo dificuldade em implementar algumas funcionalidades, como TPROXY, para que os clientes com ip válido naveguem pelo próprio ip e não pelo do cache, e marcação de pacotes ToS para devolver a conexão com maior velocidade para os clientes. Alguém teria como fornecer algumas dicas ou exemplos de como fazer isso usando routers Mikrotik?


E aí amigo, conseguiu resolver seu problema com o TProxy, como está o desempenho do sistema.
Por favor poste seus resultados.

----------


## marcosroberto1808

consegui sim. o Rafael da DnBR me auxiliou em tudo que precisei. 100% funcional e reforçando que valeu cada cent.

----------


## marcioelias

> Me explica pq um provedor que tem apenas 100 cliente "nó cego nao falta" com taxas de link dedicado, scm, funcionarios e afins ainda vá se dar ao trabalho de gastar 6k em cache?
> 
> Como ja falei é fora da realidade de 80% dos provedores nacional.
> 
> Se VC tem APENAS 100 CLIENTES e FEZ TODO ESSE ENVESTIMENTO parabens. Mas garanto que nao tem familia para sustentar.
> 
> Logo nao venha querer ser o dono da verdade da realidades que vc nao conhece.
> 
> resume: deixa ser ista



Desculpe meter o bedelho da conversa, mais existem casos e casos. Eu sofri muito com o SpeedR durante 8 meses 4000 clientes, um dual Xeon 2.8, 48GB de ram, 15 hds sata de 500 cada em bridge com a versão ilimitada (500 conto mensal), semanalmente ele "cansava" estourava o espaço, tinha que ficar formatando disco na mão, e quando travava sem motivos, por estar em brigde, ninguem mais navegava até eu tirar ele da jogada. Suporte somente por e-mail também foi complicado. Na minha solução atual tenho suporte telefonico e remoto 24x7.

Mais essa é minha demanda, uso o Hyper da Thagos hoje e estou rindo a toa. Pelo que vi o Mara é muito semelhante, e ambos não são para pequenos provedores, vc precisa ter uma demanda e uma receita de acordo com as soluções que vc contrata.

Na minha opinião vc está certo em não adquirir esse cache com 100 clientes (vc estaria matando uma formiga com uma bazuca), utiliza o SpeedR se ele te atende e seja feliz. Quando vc chegar a uma demanda muito alta pra ele, estude bem o mercado, veja preços e depoimentos de usuários, investimento em máquina, escalabilidade e então compre. Não confio cegamente em testes, o teste de hoje pode não ser minha realidade de amanhã.

----------


## JonasMT

> Desculpe meter o bedelho da conversa, mais existem casos e casos. Eu sofri muito com o SpeedR durante 8 meses 4000 clientes, um dual Xeon 2.8, 48GB de ram, 15 hds sata de 500 cada em bridge com a versão ilimitada (500 conto mensal), semanalmente ele "cansava" estourava o espaço, tinha que ficar formatando disco na mão, e quando travava sem motivos, por estar em brigde, ninguem mais navegava até eu tirar ele da jogada. Suporte somente por e-mail também foi complicado. Na minha solução atual tenho suporte telefonico e remoto 24x7.
> 
> Mais essa é minha demanda, uso o Hyper da Thagos hoje e estou rindo a toa. Pelo que vi o Mara é muito semelhante, e ambos não são para pequenos provedores, vc precisa ter uma demanda e uma receita de acordo com as soluções que vc contrata.
> 
> Na minha opinião vc está certo em não adquirir esse cache com 100 clientes (vc estaria matando uma formiga com uma bazuca), utiliza o SpeedR se ele te atende e seja feliz. Quando vc chegar a uma demanda muito alta pra ele, estude bem o mercado, veja preços e depoimentos de usuários, investimento em máquina, escalabilidade e então compre. Não confio cegamente em testes, o teste de hoje pode não ser minha realidade de amanhã.


Concordo plenamento com vc.

Eu tbm perdi tempo e dinheiro com speedr, cerca de 6 meses para ser mais exato.

Atualmente uso thunder "8 meses" suporte nota 10, e atende bem minhas necessidades. Ja vi relatos de provedor com quase 1.500 cliente e usando thunder e estao super satisfeitos.

----------


## marcioelias

> Concordo plenamento com vc.
> 
> Eu tbm perdi tempo e dinheiro com speedr, cerca de 6 meses para ser mais exato.
> 
> Atualmente uso thunder "8 meses" suporte nota 10, e atende bem minhas necessidades. Ja vi relatos de provedor com quase 1.500 cliente e usando thunder e estao super satisfeitos.



Era isso que eu dizia, pra cada necessidade há uma solução. Em teoria todos os produtos funcionam, nosso dilema está na seleção de soluções adequadas à nossa realidade.

----------


## EribertoTorres

E reforcando: o problema está no suporte: em recebê-lo quando se necessita. Procurem a solucao que dê suporte a escolha de vocês.

----------


## Portinari

Eu estou vendendo a minha Licença do Cache Mara, se alguém tiver interesse manda PM.

----------


## JonasMT

> Eu estou vendendo a minha Licença do Cache Mara, se alguém tiver interesse manda PM.


Qual motivo amigo? Migro para outro cache?

----------


## Portinari

> Qual motivo amigo? Migro para outro cache?




vendi meu provedor, o provedor que comprou ja tinha um mara cache, então ele vai usar tudo no dele.

----------


## adrianoateky

Cache mara é muito bom,
mas deixa muito a desejar quando se precisa um suporte tecnico. orrivel!

----------


## Pirigoso

> Sem problemas Edmar, consultei a administração e foi entendido que nestes casos onde o produto é do próprio sub-forum, pode sim colocar preços. O sub-forum além de dirimir as dúvidas quando ao produto pode fazer citação a preços.
> 
> Logicamente que este entendimento não é para qualquer produto. Só para aqueles que tem um sub-forum específico e o produto é comercializado pelo fabricante/distribuidor autorizado como é o caso do Rafael. 
> Já não seria o caso de colocar preços em RBs mikrotik por exemplo, visto que não é o próprio fabricante . Neste caso o forum apropriado é o de classificados.


meu post do thunder foi movido para outro forum "vendas" por este motivo, usando este argumento, poderia voltar meu post ao tópico original?

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=164219

----------


## Pirigoso

> Desculpe meter o bedelho da conversa, mais existem casos e casos. Eu sofri muito com o SpeedR durante 8 meses 4000 clientes, um dual Xeon 2.8, 48GB de ram, 15 hds sata de 500 cada em bridge com a versão ilimitada (500 conto mensal), semanalmente ele "cansava" estourava o espaço, tinha que ficar formatando disco na mão, e quando travava sem motivos, por estar em brigde, ninguem mais navegava até eu tirar ele da jogada. Suporte somente por e-mail também foi complicado. Na minha solução atual tenho suporte telefonico e remoto 24x7.
> 
> Mais essa é minha demanda, uso o Hyper da Thagos hoje e estou rindo a toa. Pelo que vi o Mara é muito semelhante, e ambos não são para pequenos provedores, vc precisa ter uma demanda e uma receita de acordo com as soluções que vc contrata.
> 
> Na minha opinião vc está certo em não adquirir esse cache com 100 clientes (vc estaria matando uma formiga com uma bazuca), utiliza o SpeedR se ele te atende e seja feliz. Quando vc chegar a uma demanda muito alta pra ele, estude bem o mercado, veja preços e depoimentos de usuários, investimento em máquina, escalabilidade e então compre. Não confio cegamente em testes, o teste de hoje pode não ser minha realidade de amanhã.


coloque 24 HDs ou 30 de 2TB com thunder ai, que vc vai ter outro conceito de cache com o thunder!, obs aumente a memória para 128GB

----------


## 1929

> meu post do thunder foi movido para outro forum "vendas" por este motivo, usando este argumento, poderia voltar meu post ao tópico original?
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=164219


Em parte você tem razão Piri. 
A parte inicial do post tem boas informações aos usuários, mesmo que se fale em custos, está dentro do sub-forum do Thunder.

Daria para mover, desde que você mesmo edite a parte final do post onde começa a falar sobre a vaquinha para a aquisição do TeamView e a referencia ao link do leilão. Estes apesar de serem instrumentos para melhorar o suporte ou o desempenho do Thunder, estão fora do escopo. Estão mais para classificados mesmo.

----------


## maiconcp

Boa tarde amigos do under, venho aqui para pedir ajuda, alguém teve problemas com sites que contém https depois da ultima atualização, tive que desligar o Mara, quando redireciono o tráfego para ele, para geral, ai desativo, inclusive meu link sobe uns 30% o consumo normal, quanto ta com o Mara consome menos, não roda banco, facebook, site que necessita de autenticação, nada, e só atualizei, não foi alterado nada no servidor nem no Mara, alguém passou por isso?&nbsp;

----------


## RCINFONET

Alguém indica onde compro a licença?

----------


## Pirigoso

> Em parte você tem razão Piri. 
> A parte inicial do post tem boas informações aos usuários, mesmo que se fale em custos, está dentro do sub-forum do Thunder.
> 
> Daria para mover, desde que você mesmo edite a parte final do post onde começa a falar sobre a vaquinha para a aquisição do TeamView e a referencia ao link do leilão. Estes apesar de serem instrumentos para melhorar o suporte ou o desempenho do Thunder, estão fora do escopo. Estão mais para classificados mesmo.



a vaquinha ja acabou ta encerrada, to deixando ali so para agradecimento com quem ajudou infelizmente nao atingimos o objetivo, e tbm nao recebi ainda aquele dinheiro mas quem ajudou, vou contribuir sem custo para implantacao de fiberhome e fibra

to tentando receber ela des do inicio do ano mas ta dificil

----------


## Luspmais

Entre em contato com o Vinicius: [email protected]tems.com

----------


## RCINFONET

Boa Tarde!
Alguém ai esta em grupo tentando renovar a licença anual através Dnbr, pois eu depositei o dinheiro em dezembro, e até agora nada da licença, a Dnbr a unica vez que me atenderam disseram que não tem mais parceria com a Mara Systems e agora ninguém mais atende telefone.

----------


## ijr

> Boa Tarde!
> Alguém ai esta em grupo tentando renovar a licença anual através Dnbr, pois eu depositei o dinheiro em dezembro, e até agora nada da licença, a Dnbr a unica vez que me atenderam disseram que não tem mais parceria com a Mara Systems e agora ninguém mais atende telefone.


Não perca tempo.... já faz BO e corre atras do prejuízo!
Quanto mais tempo passar, mais difícil fica.

----------


## edmarmega

> Boa Tarde!
> Alguém ai esta em grupo tentando renovar a licença anual através Dnbr, pois eu depositei o dinheiro em dezembro, e até agora nada da licença, a Dnbr a unica vez que me atenderam disseram que não tem mais parceria com a Mara Systems e agora ninguém mais atende telefone.


Eu comprei e nunca funcionou direito, e o suporte do Rafael era horivel, jogamos dinheiro no lixo.

O seu caso acho que terá que ir em Floraŕ e falar de cara com eles.

----------


## RCINFONET

Pois é, estou a semana inteira dando chance, ligo no telefone do Rafael ele não me atende, desse jeito parece que terá que ter que ser tomado medidas que eu não queria tomar, pois é chato, mas eu paguei e preciso, estou passando um baita estresse.

----------


## edmarmega

Eu conheço ele pessoalmente, antes de chegarmos ao limite tentamos várias e várias vezes um acordo com ele para ele vender nosso SSD com o sistema e a licença das atualizações, e nada de resposta, ai quando venceu nossa licença de atualização mandamos uma mensagem pedindo os preço para atualizar, não deu 24h ja tava nos ligando o pessoal dele.

----------


## RCINFONET

Demorou mais saiu a licença,,  :Smile:

----------


## CONTERCELL

Bom dia Senhores;
Alguém sabe informa quem dar suporte no Brasil da maracache??

----------


## alexandrecorrea

não tem suporte no BR mais !!!

Tente falar com o Roberto

Roberto Vieira | MARA Systems <[email protected]>

----------

